# Spilo eating Crickets



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Just an unfortunately late start on taping my Spilo pig out. He ate 15 Large gutted crickets and I caught the end of it...
Nothing special but figured I would share it...A few hours later I fed the SOB 13 Hikari gold Cichlid pellets and then 4 sunflower seeds! 
Dam he ate like a horse today!!!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

not shy is he, llol nice to see him feeding really well infront of the camera mate


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah...Its kind of weird...he ate SO much yesterday...I dont know why? I did 3 water changes within 36 hours b/c of Planaria...maybe that got him hungry???

Hey why doesnt everyone else post feeding pics...doesnt have to be crazy..Its interesting to see how you all do it and how they react.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

you feed him sunflower seeds? thats weird. whats that on his right eye is that planaria?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

RBP7 said:


> you feed him sunflower seeds? thats weird. whats that on his right eye is that planaria?


HUH? Planaria are little itty bitty white worms.

No It was me being ignorant of how to care for him 4 years ago when I got him.

Im posting another vid soon.

Can other people follow suit and post your P's eating or what?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Newest vid..

Come on guys post vids of your P eating.






Again Ignore the cloudy eye. Its permanent as i said ABOVE....I was ignorant of the water quality and changed about 1 time a month 4 years ago and only fed him golds.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Come on!
Nobody has Vids of their P's eating???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

Great vids. I would post a video of my rhom eating. But, Iv'e only seen him eat 3 times since I got him in Nov '06.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Brian5150 said:


> Great vids. I would post a video of my rhom eating. But, Iv'e only seen him eat 3 times since I got him in Nov '06.


Really, I guess Im lucky then. He is hesitant to chase down fish with me around though!

It sucks b/c my wife's father and brother are always dying to see it eat and the bastard never does haha
Oh well.

ANyone have vids to post?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Any vids?

Im gonna keep posting till someone starts posting vids of their P's eating.

Haha
I know I could youtube but looking for members P's


----------



## kona69 (Apr 13, 2007)

notaverage said:


> Any vids?
> 
> Im gonna keep posting till someone starts posting vids of their P's eating.
> 
> ...


if u can direct me to a good site thats easy/quick to host vids on i'll get some for ya of my rhommy and solo red.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

wish i had some to post.

i could post some vids of piranhas eating though.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

jayd said:


> wish i had some to post.
> 
> *i could post some vids of piranhas eating though*.


So why do you wish you had some? 
Post them man!


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

oh ok, i thought this Thread was post the feeding of your piranha that you own only type thing.






Hunting in the River





And my all time Favorite ever. 











X10


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I see what you meant by you wish YOU had vids...
I meant personal vids. 
Good vids though.


----------

